# Special essential oil for lip balms



## eleraine (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there such a thing? It's my first time hearing of it and was hoping for some info...

The store that sells it says that it's 100% undiluted, no phthalate esters, no nitromusks and made from natural isolates. It's supposed to be specially designed for lips so you only need 1 drop.

The essential oil comes from Taiwan, btw.


----------



## Lin (Jan 7, 2014)

Essential oils are essential oils, regardless of what you use them for. Some are concentrated such as 4x orange. Some are safe for ingestion which would be the best choices for lip balm. I use citrus and mint EOs in my lip balm. 

There are specific oils called flavor oils for lip balms, they're basically lip safe fragrance oils though. They may or may not be sweetened to improve taste if you lick your lips (but do not have a specific taste, the 'flavor' is the fragrance.)


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2014)

I have used a tiny bit of peppermint EO in some of my lip balms, but usually use the flavor oils.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 7, 2014)

I use lavender, peppermint, spearmint and anise in lip balms. It always amazes me how popular lavender & mint is


----------



## judymoody (Jan 7, 2014)

Brambleberry and The Scent Works (TSW) both carry EO that is certified as lip-safe.  TSW is FCC grade.


----------



## nframe (Jan 7, 2014)

I have just made some lip balm using coffee butter as one of the ingredients and so there is no need for flavouring.  There is a subtle scent and taste of coffee from the coffee butter.


----------



## eleraine (Jan 7, 2014)

A friend pointed me to a quote from the Internet that is in Chinese...translated, it reads:

"Essential  oils are divided into four grades. The first stage is pure essential  oils; second grade food grade; tertiary perfume grade; fourth grade pure  water dew or flowers. Fourth-grade essential oils that is pure dew or  flower water quality is very poor. It is the knowledge of the  manufacturing process by-product oils"

From Wiki,

"Oils with standardized content of components (marked FCC, for Food Chemical Codex) are required to contain a specified amount of certain aroma chemicals that normally occur in the oil. There is no law that the chemicals cannot be added in synthetic form to meet the criteria established by the FCC for that oil" 

Am getting all the more confused now...hm.


----------



## Lin (Jan 8, 2014)

There are no regulations on essential oils, for example the word therapeutic is thrown around but anyone could call their EOs therapeutic grade. There are signs to look for 'true' therapeutic grade EOs. One for example is if an EO that is safe for ingestion is marked to not ingest, its not therapeutic grade. Bottle material is another, if the bottle is plastic or has a plastic dropper inside avoid it. Quality EOs will dissolve plastic, so its either not quality oil or if it is you're going to have plastic contaminating it over time. EOs should also say the scientific name and preferably tell from where the plant/oil was sourced. Ensure the oil has the right plant name for what you want, there are various ones with multiple types that fall under one common name.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 10, 2014)

Lin most essential oils are not safe for ingestion so don't use that as a guideline as pure or therapeutic.  Ingestion can = death.  I lost a cousin to ingesting Wintergreen.  You are following the Dogma of Young Living and DoTerra which is mostly crap information.  They are *not* trained aromatherapists and basically are just trying to sell you something with no true knowledge or training behind them.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree with Lindy....I would be very careful in what you are stating as ingestable.  I have used a bit of lavender and Peppermint in my lip balms but generally use Flavor Oils made specifically for that purpose.


----------



## eleraine (Jan 10, 2014)

Hm...what is a little? 1 drop for 10 tubes?


----------



## Lin (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't say that most essential oils are ingestion, they are most definitely not. What I said is a sign of an EO this is not quality is if it IS safe for ingestion but is marked to not ingest. Thats a sign that the oil is not pure or quality enough to be safe for ingestion. I have heard of the brands Young Living and DoTerra but I am not familiar with any "dogma" from them. Nor have I ever purchased from either so I can't state to their quality. 

As for "little", I only use 3 drops of peppermint EO in my chocolate mint lip balm for a recipe that fills about 20 tubes. I do occasionally dilute a single drop in a glass of water for nausea.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 11, 2014)

Lin I apologize, I misunderstood your post.


----------



## MoonBath (Jan 11, 2014)

Lindy said:


> I lost a cousin to ingesting Wintergreen.



God. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lin (Jan 12, 2014)

No need to apologize, its easy to misunderstand or misread things on forums!! So clarification can help prevent someone else from doing the same thing. 

And I can't imagine losing a family member to ingestion of an EO. Just because something is natural doesn't make it safe. Hemlock is natural.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 12, 2014)

It was pretty tramautic and when I started using EO's for my products I got the clinical aromatherapist certification so I would understand what I am using.


----------



## coffeetime (Jan 12, 2014)

Lindy, can I ask where you got your aromatherapy training? I'm in Alberta and I don't even know where to start. Is it available online?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 12, 2014)

It is available on-line. The company who I really like is West Coast Institute of Aromatherapy. I have a link on my webpage. The company that I took mine from got a little too "woo woo" if you know what I mean. West Coast is probably one of the more respected ones out there.

www.malaspinasoapfactory.ca


----------



## Lin (Jan 12, 2014)

I know what you mean about woo-woo, I started to tell a story but figured it was too depressing and not fully on topic and cut it out. One of my roommates sisters died just a couple months ago, she decided to treat her cancer fully homeopathically.. She DID do chemo and radiation at one point I believe, when she decided she didn't want western medicine it was a relapse. But she was convinced by all these people that their treatments would cure her... One place even gave her a discount since she couldn't afford their full price...


----------



## Lindy (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a friend who passed who was doing the same thing although she was combining it with chemo & radiation, at least for awhile.  I am a reiki practitioner and I do know there are some things that work however you can't control the outcome.  I use both sides of my brain so even though I am reiki I like science too.


----------



## Lin (Jan 13, 2014)

I prefer combining methods, I think thats where the best results are. And I won't turn away things that can't hurt but might help. This roommate is also a reiki practitioner, and another does Quantum Touch. The QT one does it on me to try and help with pain and symptoms and talks about how he believes my genetic disorder could be healed by alternative methods. I use peppermint EO as a muscle relaxer and sometimes for nausea, though these days I mostly take the medication zofran and don't use the peppermint anymore. I controlled my dogs chronic dry eye with supplements, and she did better on them than she did on steroids so we cut out the steroids. The basis was omega 3's from fish oil and krill oil along with GLA which assists the omega 3s as anti inflammatory.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 14, 2014)

Good for you Lin!


----------

